# The "Words That Look Funny" List



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

Eight


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

misspell


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

won't

I was typing a post, and I couldn't remember how to spell this. How in the heck is won't a contraction of will not?


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Flabbergastedness.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spittoon


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

awkward


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Wanton.


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

Bungalow. :]


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

roads


----------



## Keirelle (Apr 7, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> won't
> 
> I was typing a post, and I couldn't remember how to spell this. How in the heck is won't a contraction of will not?


It isn't. It is a contraction of "would not". =)


----------



## Keirelle (Apr 7, 2009)

murmur.

murmur is a weird word.

Also, moist.

I hate the word moist. ew


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

vacuum


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

Titillate

lololol


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

balogna


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

snot


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

^ wanton was already used.

hmmm...

ricochet


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cerrada said:


> Titillate
> 
> lololol


Just don't shorten it! :lol

won't


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

^ won't was already used, too. lol


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

bulbous


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Keirelle said:


> It isn't. It is a contraction of "would not". =)


Merriam-webster has failed me 

moustache


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

are contractions single words, or are they a separate category?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

A*d*sorption. You will only ever come across this word in chemistry. I really can't see the point of this word.:con


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Bureaucracy

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

ampersand


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

virgule a.k.a. the "/"

while we're on it....umlaut


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

perpendicular

I also had a co-worker refuse to say the word "milky" when scripted.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

rutabaga


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Keirelle said:


> It isn't. It is a contraction of "would not". =)


Wouldn't it be 'wouldn't' instead?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

pharmaceutical


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

dillydally


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

exacerbate


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

shoe


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Bologna


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

ubiquitous


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Arugula

In German: Schifffahrer. There are three f's!!

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I get random moments every now and then where a word just doesn't look right when I'm writing it, even if it is a common word that I write all of the time. A former co-worker of mine had this happen once and he said to me "I know this is going to sound stupid, but how do you spell the word 'do', as in 'I don't know what to do'?". 

Doubt (who puts a silent 'b' in a word? I mean seriously)


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

coordinate


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Pompous


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

conscious


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

perturb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blurb


----------



## Arachne (Jun 25, 2009)

mimic


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

undulate


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

pickleweasel


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

VipFuj said:


> pickleweasel


you just made that up :sus


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

balalaika

ululate


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

one letter words: a i

boat
malapropos
hooky


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

falafel


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Lackadaisical


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

extra

pop

think


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

phlegm


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Gingles 
Ink
Bingo


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

To throw a little immaturity in the thread..

Boobie. 

Seriously, funniest word ever. Its the double o sound.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Buttocks


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

"Hyperbole" has to be the funniest looking word ever.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Aloysius Snuffleuppagus. (Do names count?)


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Snooze.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

non sequitur


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Geezer


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

banana


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

medulla oblongata


----------



## moreblah (Jun 30, 2009)

enjoy


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

obfuscate


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

silhouette


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

fanny is my new favorite funny word


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Onomatopoeia


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

blasphemous, or any variation of that word


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

pond



steelmyhead said:


> won't
> 
> I was typing a post, and I couldn't remember how to spell this. How in the heck is won't a contraction of will not?


*Won\'t*
Won't\ A colloquial contraction of woll not. Will not. See Will. 
Note: Often pronounced w[u^]nt in New England.

Webster's Revised Unabridged Dictionary, © 1996, 1998 MICRA, Inc. 
Cite This Source

Woll not? :con :stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tubular


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

hemoglobin


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

bazooka


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

electrophoresis


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Attica! Attica! said:


> hemoglobin


haemoglobin?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Onomatopoeia


Pop!


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

anxiety


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Lugubrious (Sounds so silly even though it has a depressing meaning)


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

bed

because it looks like a bed.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

elongate


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

imply


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Annihilation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Furuncle


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

quibble


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

oxymoron


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

bye


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

assassin


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Onomatopoeia (Yes, I copy and pasted this off somewhere)


----------



## curlsmakethegirl (Jul 3, 2009)

Ukalele

Erect

Defenestration


----------



## Keirelle (Apr 7, 2009)

sanria22 said:


> Wouldn't it be 'wouldn't' instead?


I am guessing you meant [would'nt]? And no, I don't think so. Look at [isn't] which is short for [is not], or [can't]=[cannot] or [don't]=[do not]. I can't say 'why' it is done that way, just that I know it IS short for 'would not' and that most other similar contractions are shortened the same way.


----------



## Keirelle (Apr 7, 2009)

beef

Seriously, I was looking for this soup recipe online that my mom had made once, all I remembered was that it was beef minestrone but had tomato/vegetable juice in it. After searching a ton of recipes and seeing 'beef' over and over, I realized it was a weird word and I had to post it here. lol- yeah that was a long useless story... so what?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Muzzle


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Haberdashery 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

Ill


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Rutabaga


----------



## fern (Nov 16, 2008)

Pshaw. My grandma says it all the time.


----------



## Tangent (Jul 1, 2009)

Phantasmagoria

Aprepseudoantidisestablishmentarianism'd

Satiate

Expunge

Chaos

Sanguine

Quarantine

Expurgate


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet (Feb 22, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> won't
> 
> I was typing a post, and I couldn't remember how to spell this. How in the heck is won't a contraction of will not?


Won't is the contraction for will not, because in days gone by the word 'woll' was commonly used in place of 'will'.

Wouldn't is the contraction for would not.

You would not use wouldn't in a sentence in place of will not unless you wanted to change the tense of the sentence (try saying that 5 times really quickly) 

I wouldn't / would not pay the ferry man = past tense.
I will not / won't pay the ferry man = future/present tense.

Either way, don't pay the ferry man!!

That's my take on it, anyway :sus

Having said that, koalas are very cute and their farts really _do_ smell like coughdrops...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coagulate


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet (Feb 22, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> Yeah, I know that. Sometimes, my brain gets zonked, and the spelling of some words become vague and ephemeral. Then when I try to reconstruct it from base words, spelling it wonte or wont appear sensible.
> 
> froody


Sorry, I wasn't really directing my post toward you...I just used your quote to tie it back into my post. I was just trying to clear up (or add to) the confusion over the whole contraction thing in general  :b


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Boo
Vacuum
Juxtaposed


----------



## Holly Short (Apr 30, 2009)

Aplomb.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Sunshine009 said:


> fanny is my new favorite funny word


Fanny means vagina here.

THONG (In aussie.. means those ugly things people call flip flops)

I dont get TH words. Just dont sound right to me.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Parapegmata

I had never heard of this word before yesterday. :blush

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Coordinate, pronounced _Coh - Oar - Dih - Nate_


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Carbuncle. :shock


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Zwitterion


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Zeddicus said:


> Coordinate, pronounced _Coh - Oar - Dih - Nate_


We really need to put an umlaut on that word for clarification's sake.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

My bunny has a DEWLAP :um haha


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

Hopefully not already mentioned:

-Mnemonic

-Onomatopoeia


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Pulchritude (This word looks rather ugly to me.)

Cantankerous

Pappy

Pusillanimous 

Doddering


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jocular


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

sesquipedalian


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

hemoglobin


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

"Aprepseudoantidisestablishmentarianism'd"

that can't be a real word! o_0



njodis said:


> hemoglobin


some even spell it as haemoglobin.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

embarassment ... cause of the bare :noss


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

supercalifragilisticexpialidotious 
ahh.. mary poppins, you weirdo


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

cacophony

lapis lazuli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fructose


----------



## ellektra (Mar 19, 2007)

cumquat


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

One.

I still don't get where the double-you sound comes from.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bulbous


----------



## Silence (Jul 4, 2009)

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious. I totally sounded that out. lol.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

philander


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

chihuahua


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

Hornswoggle and ostentatious


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

tartar


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Colonel


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

abstruse


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Silentious said:


> Colonel


It is about time someone said this one


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

whoa this an old thread.

Smorgasboard


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

rendezvous


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

flabbergasted


----------

